

Ask HN:  Offer for talent acquisition.  Need advice. - nooby

Hello Hackers,<p>I'm a relative newbie to programming and the startup world.  In early 2010 I launched my first product which also happens to be my first large scale programming project (I dont have a CS background). The product is a niche tool within the larger enterprise data management space. Recently a prospect has been in talks with me to basically acquire me for talent.  They are actually not very interested in the IP, rather they like my experience around bigData.<p>This is essentially a solo operation with 0 investors.  I have developed some partnerships to help me sell the product and I have a few customers (small deals) and a couple more in the pipeline.<p>My main motivation to even consider this opportunity is because the position they are offering me will allow me to experiment with bigger ideas in the same space (bigData) and work with more seasoned programmers.  It also allows me to gracefully exit the niche category I was toiling in..<p>I'm torn between working within a larger organisation to try out my ideas or simply pivoting my startup into developing the larger ideas I have.  I know that I may be a bit thin on information and thats because we are in the early phase of negotiating a deal.  I'll try to answer your questions as much as I can.<p>So what do you guys think?  Considering my background etc which way would you go?
======
tirrellp
If the acquisition offer is enough money to matter, then take it. You wont be
at the acquirer for the rest of your life, you will get a lump of money plus a
steady salary while you are there, and you will learn a lot about other
potential problems to solve in your space. In 2-3 years, go after your other
idea with a financial cushion in the bank, a successful acquisition under your
belt, and some industry tenure to make your next move better.

------
ericmsimons
These are the questions I always ask myself when we get acquisition offers:

Do I want to take over the world? If yes, is my company the right one to do
so?

Not wanting to take over the world is perfectly fine; you just need to answer
these questions with absolute honesty. The worst thing you could do is hang on
to a company that has little or no future.

Hope this helps; good luck!

------
willcheung
Large organization can provide you with resource (developers, capital, etc.),
so if you can still do what you like to do, I'd take it. On the other hand, if
it's just a "job", no amount of money could justify giving up the little idea
that will take over the world one day. That's my personal take. Good luck!

------
nooby
thanks for the great advice guys... I knew the hackers would come through with
thoughtful advice..

